# Hyatt  Property



## richardlindas (Nov 3, 2015)

Looking to purchase a Hyatt  resale from owner. After speaking directly  with member services at Hyatt, I must have a membership  with II.  I further under  that with II, I  can't rent on my own. If that's the case, why do I see so many Hyatt property's  for rent on this website. Please  enlighten me.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 3, 2015)

You cant rent an Interval EXCHANGE, you can rent the Hyatt week you own.  

When owner services advised you about Interval it was for exchanging the week you own to a different property.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kal (Nov 3, 2015)

richardlindas said:


> Looking to purchase a Hyatt resale from owner. After speaking directly with member services at Hyatt, I must have a membership with II...



When you own a Hyatt unit you pay an annual fee.  In addition to the maintenance fee and property taxes, that fee includes membership in Hyatt Residence Club and membership in Interval.  If you already are an Interval member exclusive of Hyatt, you would then have two Interval memberships which cannot be combined.


----------



## MaryH (Nov 6, 2015)

The issue is that you pay a Hyatt membership for each week you own every year even if you own a EOY (so for EOY factor in 2 membership fees for year of usage).  I had looked into buying a 2nd week but the fact that you would need to pay 2 hyatt membership weeks every year for 1.5 weeks owned killed the deal


----------

